# Profasi and maturing the eggs?



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Spot the person who's in the 2 week wait and finding plenty of time to think of things - unfortunately for you perhaps!

Could you please tell me the purpose of Profasi - I was under the impression it was to help mature the eggs and to induce ovulation? I ask this because I have just had embryo transfer on my second IVF (ICSI). 9 eggs were collected of which the consultant said he would have expected, from the size of the follicles, to have had about 7 mature. However, only 3 were mature. (On my first IVF I had 6 eggs of which 5 were mature). Do you think this is an unusually low percentage, especially based on my first cycle results? If so, could it be due to the profasi not having sufficient effect? Again, I ask this because on this cycle I have had very little effects from the profasi (unlike last time) ie. my chest is not particularly tender etc ( I took profasi on 26/03/03). I was very disappointed with the number of mature eggs - however, 2 of the 3 did fertilise and were grade 1 and 2 - so I am grateful for that!

Thanks again,

Best wishes,

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Marianne said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Spot the person who's in the 2 week wait and finding plenty of time to think of things - unfortunately for you perhaps!
> 
> ...


----------

